# AEP on Sunday 04/14/2013



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

A fellow OGF'r and I will be heading down to AEP tomorrow to hit up a few spots for the day....dont know if anyone has any good info or where to park to hike to some low pressure spots?? Or any info at all will be appreciated....

also if anyone is going to be down there and want to meet up shoot me a text!! 419-765-0554

Thanks Guys!

Jarrett


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Good luck. Hoping to get up there early next week if the weather stays good.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Park across from Campsite D and walk back to the old Campsite Q. Alot of lakes back there.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

A day late Fishjunky! I truly do appreciate the response though.


On another note, EXTREMELY disappointed at this site......Ive never seen so many people brag to new members on how nice and informative the members are on here and how they are willing to help out and give information, yet ive been a member on here for years and sponsor the site and over 200 views on this thread and ONE person responded. Absolutely ridiculous in my eyes. I wouldnt of cared if it was as simple as "dont fish ponds close to the roads" or hey dont waste your time on these ponds.... or stuff to look for...but I got ONE response. Incredible.


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

If you read info on other aep threads why do you need it reposted in this thread? Also less than 24 hours notice is a shot in the dark. If you search Aep, strip mines, recreation lands, etc, you could read anything ever posted

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

BuckeyeBassMan said:


> If you read info on other aep threads why do you need it reposted in this thread? Also less than 24 hours notice is a shot in the dark. If you search Aep, strip mines, recreation lands, etc, you could read anything ever posted
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You can't search AEP because the search engine doesn't allow 3 letter search. Thats an issue I've brought up multiple times now in the proper forum with no response. I don't see why this site should be restricted like that.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

BuckeyeBassMan said:


> If you read info on other aep threads why do you need it reposted in this thread? Also less than 24 hours notice is a shot in the dark. If you search Aep, strip mines, recreation lands, etc, you could read anything ever posted
> 
> Less than 24 hours must not of been an issue with over 200 views. The great thing about this site is how helpful people are and such.....if I would put a post up on anything else it wouldnt of been an issue....people being tight lipped over AEP is what seems to be happening....trust me I realize it is what it is....just pretty sad that its the issue.
> 
> I do know if someone had a question on fishing up around my area I would of been one of the first posts if I could help....hence how many posts I have on this site.....oh well I soppose.


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

Scum_Frog said:


> A day late Fishjunky! I truly do appreciate the response though.
> 
> 
> On another note, EXTREMELY disappointed at this site......Ive never seen so many people brag to new members on how nice and informative the members are on here and how they are willing to help out and give information, yet ive been a member on here for years and sponsor the site and over 200 views on this thread and ONE person responded. Absolutely ridiculous in my eyes. I wouldnt of cared if it was as simple as "dont fish ponds close to the roads" or hey dont waste your time on these ponds.... or stuff to look for...but I got ONE response. Incredible.


In your post in the bass discussions area guys answered your questions pretty well as far as the kayak and 'get away from the beaten path'. Lure selection was well covered in the thread about Aep in march, 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Scum_Frog said:


> A day late Fishjunky! I truly do appreciate the response though.
> 
> 
> On another note, EXTREMELY disappointed at this site......Ive never seen so many people brag to new members on how nice and informative the members are on here and how they are willing to help out and give information, yet ive been a member on here for years and sponsor the site and over 200 views on this thread and ONE person responded. Absolutely ridiculous in my eyes. I wouldnt of cared if it was as simple as "dont fish ponds close to the roads" or hey dont waste your time on these ponds.... or stuff to look for...but I got ONE response. Incredible.


How much information were you hoping to be handed? Shouting about spots on a public forum is a great way to turn a low pressure spot into a high pressure spot. I'm sure a lot of guys, like me included, try not to contribute every detail on my location. It's not trying to be a jerk or keep a book of secrets, but I go to places and rely on myself to find good spots. I put in a lot of time and effort, why should I hand you all that information for free? Sometimes I don't understand why nobody is willing to just go explore and try things on your own instead of having to ask for handouts...then if they don't get those handouts they react like this. I don't get it. Sorry.


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

TheCream said:


> How much information were you hoping to be handed? Shouting about spots on a public forum is a great way to turn a low pressure spot into a high pressure spot. I'm sure a lot of guys, like me included, try not to contribute every detail on my location. It's not trying to be a jerk or keep a book of secrets, but I go to places and rely on myself to find good spots. I put in a lot of time and effort, why should I hand you all that information for free? Sometimes I don't understand why nobody is willing to just go explore and try things on your own instead of having to ask for handouts...then if they don't get those handouts they react like this. I don't get it. Sorry.


Well stated TheCream.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking for hand outs??!?! Are you kidding me. I asked for info on where is good places to park and/or hike. Man look at my hand searching for hand outs.

No people like you is what causes the issue which proves my point even more. I asked for information....no one gave any....made a statement ACCUSING people on not giving it and look who shows up to make a comment now....the tight lipped people who tend to show up when a point is proven. I did not ask for secret spots...I could care less on that information except for ANY information from people who have been down there especially recently and could help us out on what they have been catching them on....plastics...cranks...jerk baits...jigs and so forth...Good things to look for on water clarity...places you might know that arent worth it...so forth..Its a 3½ hour drive for me to get there and yesterday was my first chance to EVER go down to AEP.....Im such a terrible person.

If I am not mistaken I also left my cell phone number down....info could have been texted or called....or you could of shot me a PM on OGF....so your PRIVATE information on these PUBLIC ponds wouldnt have been exposed. Get real. Your quick response/post to mine proves the only point I need. Ridiculous.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

One of us asked for information here and then publicly pouted and called out OGF nation for not giving what was asked for, and that person wasn't me. Pardon me for not texting you, a complete stranger, with information on low-pressure AEP ponds for you to fish. And for the record, I didn't see this until today, so I guess shame on me for not checking up on you all weekend, too. I travel all over the place to fish, also. I go 4+ hours into WV every year to fish some little blue squiggly lines on a map, most of which I have never seen before in person. Just about all of us travel to fish.

And maybe I missed something here, but did you go out of your way to tell all of us where you fished and how you did? Not even a slight report?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Did I specifically ask you for information? No, did I ask all of OGF who has been there....yes.....did over 200 people view my thread and READ it but couldnt take the time to leave any bit of information? Yes....did you have to text me or could you of sent a PM on here if you didnt want it put on blast on this thread...Yes...

Your not getting the point your taking it more personal and thats fine but im sorry its coming off that way. I am making a point that over 200 people took the time to read my thread yet not make one comment on it. One person did and it was "Goodluck" which I do appreciate.

I will GLADLY give out my report and I will pin point every pond we fished if someone wants to know. Thats part of being a good person and helpful fisherman. Some know what it means some doesnt....some also take things personally when its said as general speaking.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Actually, sorry to disagree, but it's you who isn't getting it. You posted less than 24 hours before you leave and didn't get a lot of responses, OK. It happens. Let it go. But you had to come back and call out people for not helping you, and that is where you went too far, in my humble opinion. "People didn't take the time to respond?" Have you considered that not everyone who clicked on the thread had something to offer? And have you looked at the stats on threads and response rates here before? I mean right now in this forum I see "Leesville" has 223 views and 3 replies. "Salt Fork" has 50 views, 0 replies. "Cripple Creek" has 508 views, 8 replies. "Clendenning" has 247 views, 1 reply. What exactly did you expect?

You know, if I had seen this in time originally I would have offered you some advice. I honestly would have. But getting on here today and throwing all of OGF who didn't help you under the bus has burned any future bridge with me. And you know, some people volunteer reports, without being asked for them. You know, to be helpful and a nice fisherman...


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Scum_Frog said:


> I will GLADLY give out my report and I will pin point every pond we fished if someone wants to know. Thats part of being a good person and helpful fisherman. Some know what it means some doesnt....some also take things personally when its said as general speaking.


I didnt read your aep thread and i typically dont post on southeast ohio threads cause i live in southwest ohio but i feel that i can offer some help here. 

The quote above is great...but it doesnt work that way. A good person will share his info with others and then his spot will be packed with every Dick, Tom, and Harry that wants easy fish. It only takes one or two times before that gets old and people quit sharing info. 

Take a look at the southwest forum.....white bass where getting caught by the hundreds and it got out and now everybodys posting white bass reports from that same spot.

A smart person will keep his secret spots to himself and only let others know what they want them to. Aep is the best largemouth fishing in the state. After years of reports i feel that it may be getting its fare share of pressure and people are starting to see their aep spots get overfished......and now people are getting smart and keeping their lips sealed.

Just my thoughts. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Heck I made a post just 4 hours ago and look how many responses I have now on people arguing the fact why they didnt or wouldnt say anything....

This is my point exactly.

And your "I would of given you information" line of crap would been believeable if it wasnt for your first post on this thread on how "You wouldnt give any of your information out for free and your sick and tired of people looking for handouts"....

I guess your right some people are nice fisherman and some people arent....and you arent on the good column. 

Lets cut the views in half at a hundred and tell me that 1/10th of them could of known some information on AEP....weird huh?? Hell even a post warning about the damn ticks would of been helpful....

You dont get it, you wont get it. Its life. Gotta weed through the bad to get too the good. 

Tight lips Creamer...I mean tight lines...ya thats it...lines.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

SeanStone said:


> _I didnt read your aep thread and i typically dont post on southeast ohio threads cause i live in southwest ohio but i feel that i can offer some help here.
> 
> The quote above is great...but it doesnt work that way. A good person will share his info with others and then his spot will be packed with every Dick, Tom, and Harry that wants easy fish. It only takes one or two times before that gets old and people quit sharing info.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Scum_Frog said:


> Heck I made a post just 4 hours ago and look how many responses I have now on people arguing the fact why they didnt or wouldnt say anything....
> 
> This is my point exactly.
> 
> ...


You're right, I won't give out specifics...but I will give out advice and post trip reports. And right now that advice is don't blame other people for your apparent failure of a trip. I mean, I assume you had a bad trip, otherwise you wouldn't be on here pouting about it.

Thanks again for providing such helpful report information here for people who might be considering a long drive and trip to AEP!


----------



## Etz (Mar 25, 2013)

Me and my buddies drive 3.5 hours twice a year down to AEP to fish but I think it's more than just fishing that we go for. We go to enjoy the outdoors and have a good time. We even have fun driving there honestly. I mean yeah gas is expensive as is everything else but after we go, even after march were we only caught three fish, we are itching to get back. I guess as for hoarding info and not sharing it, it makes sense. I mean putting pictures up and saying why lures are used it great and many people have done that for me and I'm great full for that but I think the only way to truly figure out what's down there is to go. I mean even with the help from this forum and guys I know that have been to AEP and provided me with information we still get lost down there and sometimes don't get the catch we've wanted. But the landscape and the outdoors is amazing and that's why we keep going back. So all in all if you want information on the place I would go and visit. And talk with people there. Most are more than happy to give you a few tips in person and that's a great way to develop great friendships. That's my
Two cents on the subject ha. So do you think we can get back to talking about fishing and showing off what we've caught instead of complaining about what we don't have?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rogersmhw (Apr 10, 2012)

I know I looked at this thread about 10 times over the weekend. I have never fished AEP but plan to next month. I was hoping more people would offer up some spots too so I could get on the fish quick.  


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

TheCream said:


> You're right, I won't give out specifics...but I will give out advice and post trip reports. And right now that advice is don't blame other people for your apparent failure of a trip. I mean, I assume you had a bad trip, otherwise you wouldn't be on here pouting about it.
> 
> Thanks again for providing such helpful report information here for people who might be considering a long drive and trip to AEP!


Actually I was able to land over 20 largemouth in a days trip to a random body of water that ive never fished before, so no I would consider this successful more than anything. Its disappointing to have sopposevly such a great piece of information at your fingertips and people with no consideration....

Again, like ive stated multiple times now...I was not looking for secret spots...nor did I ask....I asked for any information about AEP in general...the only point thats trying to get proven is people not wanting to give out there specific spots....WASNT ASKING FOR IT....nor would I....I asked a general question for general information about a 60,000 acre public place.

Obviously this must be too much to ask for on OGF about information on somewhere's thats 3½ hours away from people who live local or fish it multiple times....insane.

I'll apologize right now though to OGF.....I am sorry for making a big deal out of this and sorry that I thought more of some of the members on OGF and so forth....there are definitely still good ones out there which there PM's have proven so....so my apologies for putting OGF on the pedastol.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

> A fellow OGF'r and I will be heading down to AEP tomorrow to hit up a few spots for the day....*dont know if anyone has any good info or where to park to hike to some low pressure spots??* Or any info at all will be appreciated....


You wanted info on low pressure spots. You didn't get it. You catch 20 bass. Then get on here and complain about how disappointing this resource is. Sounds like you didn't need it and you still had a great day, but rake people over the coals anyway for not giving you more advice. Wow. 

Can you see why I am so incredibly confused over why you're upset that people didn't give you more advice when you apparently didn't need it?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

TheCream said:


> You wanted info on low pressure spots. You didn't get it. You catch 20 bass. Then get on here and complain about how disappointing this resource is. Sounds like you didn't need it and you still had a great day, but rake people over the coals anyway for not giving you more advice. Wow.
> 
> Can you see why I am so incredibly confused over why you're upset that people didn't give you more advice when you apparently didn't need it?


Instead of being like the media and pin pointing a section of my posts read the entire thing..

*A fellow OGF'r and I will be heading down to AEP tomorrow to hit up a few spots for the day....dont know if anyone has any good info or where to park to hike to some low pressure spots?? Or any info at all will be appreciated....also if anyone is going to be down there and want to meet up shoot me a text!! 419-765-0554

Thanks Guys!

Jarrett *


General information bro was asked....but again.....like ive repeated.....your focusing on one part....its cool man cause its the only arguement you have....and since you didnt give information prior to when I asked...you sure are spouting out at the mouth now to try proving your point on being a tree hugger but with fishing. It's cool.

Our conversation is over between the two of us. Your obviously trying to prove a point on one thing and thats it so I spoke my peace and apologized to others who I may have offended because it was not my intent.

I will have to stick to the other threads because they seem to have been a lot more helpful.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Since there seems to be some dander getting raised here, let me make a few things clear. There is always someone who has never been to AEP, wanting info on where to fish. Most of the folks who fish there do/did it this way. 

They get a map.
They look at the map and pick an area.
They drive to the area and park.
They get their gear and start walking the old roads.
They will encounter ponds and other roads along the way.
They fish a series of ponds and make a day of it.
If they find a pond they like, they mark it for future ref.
Next trip, they pick a spot on their map or go back to previous area.
Do this over and over for the next 10 years and you will find some good fishing ponds and patterns.
There are ponds down every road/trail, in fact, there are so many, i doubt that you could fish 40% of them in your lifetime. 

Use this posting for all new AEP fisherman and you won't need to ask anyone where to go.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

your exactly right....about 20 years ago. Now theres a new age..Called 'da innanet'.....and helpful people...."sometimes" I do like your thinking though.....hook um and shoot um.....wow.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> You can't search AEP because the search engine doesn't allow 3 letter search. Thats an issue I've brought up multiple times now in the proper forum with no response. I don't see why this site should be restricted like that.


If you wanna search the site using Google, you can find what you are looking for. Simply type in *site: ohiogamefishing.com/community* and then a space and *AEP*. It will bring up every time it was mentioned on the site. You can search any website like this simply by typing *site:*, then the web address, space, then your search.


----------



## fisher6476 (Apr 17, 2004)

Gotta put my two cents worth in after reading these posts. Take the time to realize how lucky most of us are. No one promised us that we would get everything we wanted just because we asked for it. Think you had a bad experience? Let's put our "big boy pants" on, thank God for what we have, and say a prayer for all the victims and their families in that were at the Boston explosions today.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Honestly, turkeyt hit the nail on the head with his approach, despite the internet age. I started traveling to AEP in 2003. Walked the first time, bought a float tube before going back, and went for several years before I caught my first "lunker" AEP bass. Each time, I spent a day hiking into new areas, and a day fishing ponds that produced in the past. Each trip, I walked down dead end roads that lead to derelict oil pumps or tanks and had to walk a mile in the other direction to get back to where I started before finding the right trail head. That is how I learned AEP, and how most who post about it learned to fish it. It holds a special place in our hearts, and the thrill of discovering new water is as important to us as the fish we catch. Therefore, the best advice that comes from the AEP regulars is literally "grab a map and go for a hike". Its really what we think is best for the AEP beginner - its the experience that we care about. For anyone heading to AEP for their first or second or even third time, my best advice for your next trip is to use my approach: spend your pre-AEP internet time for satellite reconnaissance rather than on the forum. You'll find lakes off the main roads, and semi-beaten paths to park near to get to those lakes. Don't forget to bring DEET for the tics, but don't spray it on your waders since fish hate it. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I just can't help but laugh. So if I got all this right...... No o e should give any advice on a 60,000 acre place if they ask because you had to Learn on your own so everyone else should. Got it. That's fair makes a ton of sense. Again like I stated before people wouldn't comment when I asked for help bit now that the truth has came out everyone has an opinion. As soon as one of you post a question on here now in hoping no one answers they should learn on there own right. Put them big boy pants on and go drive 3.5hrs and not know anything. Good luck in making it a successful trip since its just a day too. No more posts need to be made this thread can be closed. Insane. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

https://www.google.com/search?q=sit...rome.0.57j58.11638j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Here you go, 9,000 plus hits for AEP just from searching this site. Sorry you didn't get the response you were looking for. I guarantee if you read though those, you will find plenty of hints for your next trip. 

My hint, use Google Earth. I have found more great ponds using Google Earth that aren't shown on the old AEP maps. Just verify with the AEP maps that the area isn't restricted.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Scum Frog,

I read your original post a few times. Fact is you asked about "low pressure" spots. Come on did ya think you would get a response from people who have put the time in to discover the low pressure lakes. I say nice work OGF members. A public forum or PM is not a place to share that type of info. Save that intel for those you trust.

A better question to ask would be about patterns/lures, camping options and how people have planned their trips to find lakes. Afterwards post a trip report.


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

I always liked camping at Campsite C.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

This is just crazy. It's basically 60,000 acre's of water in the middle of nowhere. How difficult is it to get a map and go fish? I've gave plenty of help on ogf for places to try down there and it's always the same places I tell them. Not leading them to the dead sea but not my honey holes that took years to find either. So how " low pressured" is those ponds if I tell 50 out of town ogf'ers a year who need advice of where to go? Prolly wouldn't tell anyone anything if they were to act like this after not getting what they wanted. That's the best part of aep is finding a new pond off the path that isn't full of trash and u can think that no one has been here a while. You dont find those spots on the Internet. There's more than enough info in past threads to point you in the right direction on ogf anyway. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey ETZ, I hear that there are ticks down there. Just learned it. Be careful. Haha.


----------



## getyourbassingear (Apr 28, 2011)

Yea so the information i've stored and written down for the last 15 yrs living 45 minutes away should be givin' away willy nilly. You say 3 Hrs is a waste well if you think that's a waste your in it for the wrong reasons. I drive 5hrs to the New River in WV I don't go climb on people and ask what to use or where to go...I actually go. The basics of bass fishing never change. Its amazing that people just want info, I understand it makes for a better fish story but what about gratification on your own part?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Like ive stated before and re-stated over and over.....you guys are pinpointing ONE thing I put in my opening post....not the fact that I said "ANY INFORMATION AT ALL WILL BE APPRECIATED" I didnt care what it was....hell even telling me that using google earth would of helped out....

I dont care about your stories either on how far you travel to fish and blah blah blah....I have a wife and daughter and work 50+ hours every week out of the year and my time is limited....so when I reached out for a little bit of help on here it was for a purpose.....but you guys take it so negative and hide your information cause you "earned it", Absolutely ridiculous and its a joke.

And gratification?!?!? Are you kidding me...it was a first trip one day thing to get to fish for a few hours...and I couldnt get one OGF member to pin point me in the right direction on something to help us out on our trip???? The only gratification I am getting now is the fact that tree huggers not only piss hunters off...but its tight lipped people like you who WONT help another person out and does not belong on this site. Like I stated at the top....my intent was not for your personal spots...which is why I said that any information for AEP would help....and no sorry I didnt rush and search all of OGF and the internet because we rushed a quick trip and decided to go the day before....sorry i must not be as perfect as you guys and go hike for 9 days and live off the ground and do it all myself....gratification...weirdo.

Like ive already said....you guys wouldnt help when I put the post up and look at you guys all come running to make your comments when im calling you out. Again, It is what it is....my points proven. Like I said before my intent was not to offend anyone nor OGF because I love this site and have been helped by people before. Just ridiculous how people think AEP is the holy land and act like its their own. Oh well. Tight Lines this convo should be over.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

DC9781 said:


> Scum Frog,
> 
> I read your original post a few times. Fact is you asked about "low pressure" spots. Come on did ya think you would get a response from people who have put the time in to discover the low pressure lakes. I say nice work OGF members. A public forum or PM is not a place to share that type of info. Save that intel for those you trust.
> 
> A better question to ask would be about patterns/lures, camping options and how people have planned their trips to find lakes. Afterwards post a trip report.


Absofrigginlutely. Perfectly said.

Scum Frog, none of this would be going on right now had you not come on here after the fact and pouted, pointing the shame finger at all of us for not giving you the info you wanted. Clearly you can't dispute that in any way, shape, or form. And feel free to look at my posting history on here, I post reports. I offer advice. I provide trip reports. I posted AEP advice multiple times this year. I bet you sell a lot of cars with your attitude.

I'm done wasting my breath on this thread, you clearly won't let go of the fact that you didn't get 30 replies and 15 texts of advice.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

again, like ive said before and am done saying....you guys are only focused on ONE portion of my thread. But its cool....whatever makes you feel better bro. And as low as you want to get now especially bringing in my profession, you can ask the ones who have came in and bought from me, im THANKFULLY extremely successful at my job and proud of what I do....but then again what in the hell does that have to do with fishing???

AGAIN LIKE IVE SAID BEFORE, THIS CONVERSATION IS OVER. You guys want to bring up ONE thing said on my original post, not the post in general. I had ONE response with a goodluck post that was it. If you were in my shoes you would be in the same boat.....but then again you also claim to give out a ton of info but even posted on here you wouldnt give any of your info out lol.....weird bro. I'm sure going to believe a word that comes off your tongue.

Trust me I wont ask any more questions on the HOOLLYYY GRROUNNDDDD OF AAEEEPPPP!!!!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Here's my take on this. Sorry my info was late ScumFrog. I will give general info about lakes and ponds in the AEP area. I've been float tubing down there for a long time and found alot of honey holes and I usally wont give them up, but I will give anyone areas to fish and find there own lakes and ponds. My opinon on the issue is this is a bragging board and info board. If you don't want to give up your honey hole's then don't. I don't. But I will point you in the right directing. Fishing Flyer and I have been fishing together for a while down there and share info about spots. We hiked alot of miles to find these gems! But we will always try to put you on good water. We might not send you to our honey holes but again in the right direction. We have caught monster bass in every pond or lake we have fished in down there. They are everywhere! If you ever want to come down and fish with us sometime we will probley take you to some of our spots. It's hard to give something up you have worked so hard to find. It's human nature. If you ever see me down there please stop by and we will share some storys. I drive a blue Honda Ridgeline and my name is Chris. This is for anyone.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

FishJunky!!! People like you and the people who have been sending me PM's is why I love this site.....Thank You!!! Like I've been saying this whole time, I would not want your private spots people have worked years on getting, just anything to help. On our next adventure down there I may bug ya for a good pointing in the right direction.....Guys like you is what makes this site what it is! Thanks!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Does anyone know if the ponds are higher with the rain that we have been getting. Just want to know if I should bother bringing the kayak down for opening week of turkey season. Have fished down there for years and love it. Thanks.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I dont know what the water levels are like before but when we were down there they seemed normal.....we fished around 10 ponds and they were all at a great level....none low nor really high.....great water clarity in a lot of them as well.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

That works for me. Two years ago there was so much water fishing from shore was very difficult. Most of the ponds have certain pockets to cast from shore. When the water is high you need a kayak. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya we did nothing but bank fish and I had no issues what so ever fishing from the bank....even some of the ponds that were deep in the muds with no grass around them werent muddy at all really. Right now should be a really good time. Goodluck to ya!!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

FishJunky said:


> Here's my take on this. Sorry my info was late ScumFrog. I will give general info about lakes and ponds in the AEP area. I've been float tubing down there for a long time and found alot of honey holes and I usally wont give them up, but I will give anyone areas to fish and find there own lakes and ponds. My opinon on the issue is this is a bragging board and info board. If you don't want to give up your honey hole's then don't. I don't. But I will point you in the right directing. Fishing Flyer and I have been fishing together for a while down there and share info about spots. We hiked alot of miles to find these gems! But we will always try to put you on good water. We might not send you to our honey holes but again in the right direction. We have caught monster bass in every pond or lake we have fished in down there. They are everywhere! If you ever want to come down and fish with us sometime we will probley take you to some of our spots. It's hard to give something up you have worked so hard to find. It's human nature. If you ever see me down there please stop by and we will share some storys. I drive a blue Honda Ridgeline and my name is Chris. This is for anyone.


Glad I read this Chris by the way K is open, see you down there soon, probably run into you in the outback hunting shrooms.
Scum Frog, Chris will point you in the right direction, I don't fish much when there except for gills n crappies, just enough for a skillet per day.
Chris do you guys need any Twitchers, I have about 20 left but can get more.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Shroomhunter, I used the twitcher i picked up from you last april in the fall for the first time and picked off a bass with it at burr oak! Haven't tried it at AEP yet. Hope all is well with you. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I'll ask around. You know I can alway find someone that wants them.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Fishing Flyer Fishjunky
I will be down there the next few weeks off and on look me up or text me those seem to get through down there easier than calls.


----------



## Etz (Mar 25, 2013)

Shroomhunter,

How much crappie do you catch? Never been told much about crappie down there although my friend did pull in a nice catfish once. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

New color for the KC Twitcher
Can't wait to use them!


----------

